# Cooing



## Meriwether <3 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just curious, what exactly does cooing mean? I've got a ringneck and he makes this sound: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbkOqgvqId0 But he stops when I move/come near/enter the room. Is he asking for attention or is he cooing as a sound of happiness and just stop when I'm there because he gets uncomfortable or...? He isn't owing and cooing, just the cooing. He did it a lot more when I first got him and doesn't do it much now... is that good or bad?


----------

